# HUGE eight point (Video)



## IowaStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Videoed this HUGE eight point last weekend, hopefully I can harvest the beauty!! :thumb:


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. They are a little playful now but will probably get serious later on. Nice looking buch though. To bad he didn't get his rack filled out. Would have been a dandy!


----------

